# Decaf coffee and a grinder



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It has been suggested that my wife cut's down on caffeine. Rather than give up she is going to "try" DECAF" ie two normal full fat /caffeine and two decaf per day.

Any suggestions for a rich ,full flavoured, low acidity decaf coffee (does it exist?)

Also any suggestions /recommendations for a hand grinder for the decaf as espresso.









Would this be a good time/chance to expand my coffee equipment ???







:exit:


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm only supposed to only drink decaf. Current one I'm enjoying is http://www.coffeereal.co.uk/ethiopia-djimmah-co2-decaf-p-582.html Has Bean did a decaf Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco Colombian SC Decaffeinated which was very nice but doesn't seem to be on their site at the moment.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rave do a decaff also, last time i looked anyway...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much you wanna spend on the grinder?

Pharos for sale for £200 at mo


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've not tried it - but here is Rave's

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/sparkling-water-decaf-blend

I have a bag from Hasbean on the go that I bought at a local independent coffee shop. I'm finding it really hard to work with tho. I needs to be ground very finely and it just splutters out of my Classic, and it expands so much that it presses right up against the shower screen if I put any more than 16g in ,y 18g VST. Crema is pretty poor too. I'll be trying Rave's next.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats the roast date on the hasbean one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I've not tried it - but here is Rave's
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/espresso-coffee/products/sparkling-water-decaf-blend
> 
> I have a bag from Hasbean on the go that I bought at a local independent coffee shop. I'm finding it really hard to work with tho. I needs to be ground very finely and it just splutters out of my Classic, and it expands so much that it presses right up against the shower screen if I put any more than 16g in ,y 18g VST. Crema is pretty poor too. I'll be trying Rave's next.


What brew ratio are you using

Pages three and four may help you

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17043


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Coffee compass Sumatran decaff is great.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you need to invest in an expensive grinder for two cups a day?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Do you need to invest in an expensive grinder for two cups a day?


Do you want invest in a decent one for all that home roasting you do...

Other hand grinders

Hausgrind £130

Other than that into porlex types which are at best not great for espresso.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Do you need to invest in an expensive grinder for two cups a day?


You've not quite got the hang of this yet, have you?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Do you need to invest in an expensive grinder for two cups a day?


In a word yes - grinder is most important part of the process

I have used the hasbean decaf and it was nice - def need to leave for a week before trying to make espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Frank why hand grinder? Space? Perhaps a smart grinder ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You've not quite got the hang of this yet, have you?





Nod said:


> In a word yes - grinder is most important part of the process
> 
> I have used the hasbean decaf and it was nice - def need to leave for a week before trying to make espresso


My point is, a decent hand grinder would surely suffice in this case?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> My point is, a decent hand grinder would surely suffice in this case?


What's a decent hand grinder for epsresso?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's a decent hand grinder for epsresso?


Yeah i just read he actually said hand grinder, facepalm!


----------



## tokyomb (Jan 26, 2014)

Currently drinking the Rave espresso blend - not bad, reasonably full flavoured and not acidic. The problem with most decaf beans is they seem a bit dumbed down compared to the caffeinated version (whether Swiss water or CO2 method used) - you lose some of the nuances in the decaffeination process. Don't think that's avoidable.

Unfortunately I was advised to go full cold-turkey on caffeine - but when it was a consultant cardiologist saying that I thought it probably would pay to listen! Made for a grumpy week - but I am now reconciled with it.

As for a decent hand grinder, I'm happy with my HG-One - seems to work well switching back and forth between SWMBO's caffeinated beans and my decaf.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Frank why hand grinder? Space? Perhaps a smart grinder ?


This was sprung on me this week so I have not given it much thought. Having just watched the vids of the Pharos the Sage could be a possibility.

I will review the threads on the Sage and the Hausground ? Space is rather tight hence the thoughts on hand grinder. If I can weedle it in somewhere I might go with the Sage.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

http://decadentdecaf.com

Might be worth a try.

I usually have the rave decaf in the mignon since I try to go for dacaf in the afternoon and after dinner.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Frank, next time you're over in Stratford, I'll bust out a truly great decaf for you to try. Pm me your address and I'll send you some if you like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Frank, next time you're over in Stratford, I'll bust out a truly great decaf for you to try. Pm me your address and I'll send you some if you like.


Is it the worlds weakest decaf ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Fnar fnar fnar


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Fnar fnar fnar


Ignore him Scott he is just trying to get his post count up

We were going to call in this week but it looks like a washout weather wise.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Ignore him Scott he is just trying to get his post count up


We all know what he's like :


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Whats the roast date on the hasbean one?


It's getting on a bit now. The roast date was early Sept. But I've failed from the day I bought it to get a decent shot. I've had it for about a fortnight, so from about 2 weeks after roasting


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What brew ratio are you using
> 
> Pages three and four may help you
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17043


Great pointer - thanks. I've been trying 16->30/35 ish. Sounds like I need to go even finer and longer.

I've got some Rave on the way, so may just keep the hasbean for aeropress.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I adore steampunks single original Honduras decaf. Not only one of the best decafs I've ever had, but one of the tastiest coffees full stop. Not massively complex, but full of chocolatey yumminess, and in spite of some messy looking pours, it always extracts well and tastes spot on.


----------

